# wagonette or surrey?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We had a surrey...it was VERY smooth riding and comfortable, but a bit hard to see out of with the top up. I love a wagonette, but that is partly because I can get a marathon seat, so I am seated higher.

I have never seen a mini surrey, but I have a piture of another Nancy at the National Drive with her pair of mini's, pulling a wagonette with four or five people and a Standard poodle on board!

Nancy


----------

